# Looking for Sponsorship Jobs!



## ChanduMBA (Sep 10, 2015)

HI,


I am living in India, looking for sponsorship Jobs.
I am an MBA graduate from a business school.
having around 4 years of multiple job experiences.
I need a job in Canada which can sponsor Visa for me.

" I am also a Canadian Tax prepare , have contacted some Taxation companies but they prefer someone who can work in their office instead of working virtually.
I am willing to relocate but they are not willing to sponsor Visa etc."

Please help/Guide me to find a sponsorship job in Canada.

Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Not likely going to happen, especially if you're not actually _in_ Canada or have Canadian experience.

You may have an MBA, but I am not surprised that most tax prep companies won't sponsor you for a visa, especially if you cannot tell them whether or not it's equivalent to Canadian standards. 

Doing tax preparation is not rocket science, so it's easy enough for employers to find staff within Canada (often times students) and train them to complete the easier tax returns, leaving the more senior preparers to do the more complex cases.... heck, I was doing my own taxes, and that of some of my friends, while I was still a university student.

My advice to you would be to look at the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of the branch and have a look as to how Express Entry works. That will take you to the CIC website, where you'll be able to figure out a) whether or not you're eligible to come to Canada and b) how to start the paperwork.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ChanduMBA said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> I am living in India, looking for sponsorship Jobs.
> ...



So you don't live in Canada and expect us to point you towards a job that will sponsor you? Right..............

Why don't you search out potential jobs yourself rather than asking us to do it for you? And just a word of warning - unless you can offer unique skills that an employer cannot find here (extremely unlikely) it will be difficult to find an employer who will sponsor you.


----------



## ChanduMBA (Sep 10, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Not likely going to happen, especially if you're not actually _in_ Canada or have Canadian experience.
> 
> You may have an MBA, but I am not surprised that most tax prep companies won't sponsor you for a visa, especially if you cannot tell them whether or not it's equivalent to Canadian standards.
> 
> ...


I just shared my academic and some professional details cause anyway some one will ask questions.

I am just enquiring about sponsorship jobs if any, nothing specific.

Looks like I need to checkout the ways myself instead of wasting time on forums.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ChanduMBA (Sep 10, 2015)

colchar said:


> So you don't live in Canada and expect us to point you towards a job that will sponsor you? Right..............
> 
> Why don't you search out potential jobs yourself rather than asking us to do it for you? And just a word of warning - unless you can offer unique skills that an employer cannot find here (extremely unlikely) it will be difficult to find an employer who will sponsor you.


I would hit the road if I am in Canada instead of seeking help in forums from strangers like you.

Anyway thanks for the reply.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ChanduMBA said:


> I just shared my academic and some professional details cause anyway some one will ask questions.
> 
> I am just enquiring about sponsorship jobs if any, nothing specific.
> 
> ...


If you had consulted the CIC website (which I doubt that you have or else you wouldn't be asking people on an anonymous website to do the job hunt for you), you'd see that once you complete your Express Entry profile, you are asked put your CV in the Job Bank and look for jobs that way.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ChanduMBA said:


> I would hit the road if I am in Canada instead of seeking help in forums from strangers like you.



The fact that you looked to anonymous people on an internet forum to point you towards jobs rather than doing it yourself says an awful lot, and none of it good.


----------

